

15 Jobs, What I’ve Learned – I Don’t Want To Do “This” - camz
http://www.cameronkeng.com/2012/07/17/15-jobs-what-ive-learned-i-dont-want-to-do-this/

======
camz
Curious to see if anyone else had any tidbits or advice from their experiences
in a variety of jobs.

